# Help me decide which rat cage to use O_O



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

???

I'm a bit lost. This will be for 2 female rats. I believe I need ~2.5cubic feet per rat min? So at least *5 cubic* feet total (of course with levels for climbing etc). Trying to stay within a budget of $75 for the cage alone.

I will be litter box training them. Any of the wire cages (1/2 inch and under), I'll be using covers for the wire levels and zip ties to secure the sides/levels on.

1). I have at home a 120 aquarium (which is huge) at ~48 1/2 x 24 x 25 1/2 = *16.7 cubic feet*. I could creatively mod this by perhaps turning it on its side to add levels with ladders to connect them and a wire mesh 'door' with perhaps smaller doors within it for the front. Or even lengthways by adding many levels of shelves with 'bridges.' I know aquariums are not 'ideal' but perhaps with one of this size with only 2 female rats as well as keeping on top of litter changes, I don't think it would be an issue. This aquarium would give me more room to set in a 'digging box,' litter box, and I already have a stump of sorts that has holes drilled in it. Bonus: they can't chew out of it. I could probably budget mod it to around $50 but it is a bit of work and a bulky large aquarium.

2). 4 level- animal safe epoxy coated rat cage at 30 x 18 x 36" = *11.25 cubic feet*. $75
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-level-Rat...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a757ee4f8

3). 4 level- Petco Rat Manor- powder coated wire with metal pan- at 16.5 x 22.5 x 32" = *6.9 cubic feet.* $75
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx

4). 4 level- Super Pet My First Home for Exotics, Large- chew proof coated wire w/wheel/hammock/food dish but has plastic levels and a plastic bottom- 18.1 x 30.1 x 29" = *9.2 cubic feet*. $69
http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Fir...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1338924187&sr=1-1
I am concerned about rats chewing out the plastic pan at bottom and/or plastic levels but I like the look and size and the fact I don't have ot cover the levels. 

5). 3 level- animal safe epoxy coated at 24 x 16 x 24 = *5.3 cubic feet*. $49 Leaves me with more money for modifying the cage with toys etc
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medium-3-Le...845182&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=8926711670108964943

Phew....thanks for any help at all


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Please ignore this post! It's a double! ty


----------



## ruffles (May 13, 2012)

Personally, I would have a hard time choosing between the aquarium and the super pet. The rat manor would be in there, too, but I'm not a fan of petco. That's just personally -- I think that looks like a great cage, too.

If you don't have to move it around much, turning your aquarium on its' side and using it might be kind of fun. I'm not sure about aesthetically, but that would be a lot of space for the ratties to run around in, and it's interesting to try and decorate a space that doesn't have any bars, haha! It would be a challenge to mesh off the 'wall' left by the top, but I think it could be done. Probably fascinating to keep clean, you might end up regretting that, but I don't know.

The super pet home looks good, too, and I've heard good things about it. Bad things, too, but -- the plastic levels can be replaced, and not ALL females chew. My girls never chewed up their cages, just their hammocks and boxes and toys, heh. That's a good-looking cage with plenty of space. I think the levels could be difficult to clean, but if you have a hose and the time to take it out and scrub-brush-hose it once a week or so it wouldn't be too bad.

The rat manor would be a good choice, too, just smaller. Not too small, though, though not so good if you somehow end up with three or four more entirely by accident. 

The one on ebay would probably be an okay choice if you were okay with the drawbacks -- that wire is REALLY flimsy and will bend like nobody's business, the feed doors would have to be wired shut, and you might have a problem keeping the door shut. I've used a cage like that for my girls before, and it worked, but I didn't mind them occasionally finding their way out of it, haha.

I hope one of them will work for you!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

No matter how you modify an aquarium, it will not suffice as a rat home, it will have poor ventilation even if they are litter trained, please don't use the tank. Maybe sell it and use the money towards your rat's new cage/supplies.

The cage from ebay looks terrible, the bottom has a wire grate with the pan under it, which will not work for bedding. It is a good cage, holding up to 5 rats (according to the rat calculator) but because of the grate, it wont suffice as a rat home.

This will be a good home, holding up to 3 rats. But bigger is always better, so I would definitely recommend going with the super pet cage.

The super pet is a good cage because it has no wire shelving, it has a deep base and can hold up to 4 rats. This is definitely the cage you want!


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Didn't answer about the 5th one, but it's the same as the first one, having the wire grate at the bottom. Not a good choice.


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, 

The bottom grate doesn't concern me too much since I plan on having a digging box and litter box on the bottom  I'd also be covering the bottom likely with coroplast/felt or the same material I'll be using to cover the metal shelves. So it's not necessarily a con for me.  There is no way I would keep them on just grate 

ruffles:
No hose but I do have a removable shower head with a OMGHURRICANEPRESSURE setting. Was planning on either covering the plastic shelves or wiping them daily with some wipes if going that route. 
My biggest fear on the Superpet one is them chewing out the bottom....I can easily make new shelves/replace them if needed, but the bottom part...??? What are the odds of that anyway? ><
For the ebay one, I could secure it all around with some black zip ties....and was planning on using those 'folder clips' on the doors. I'd also have to cover the bottom grate. 

Ilovemyfatcat:

"This will be a good home, holding up to 3 rats."

which one were you referencing?

Thanks for the advice guys...I was actually leaning more towards either the Superpet or the ebay one (due to size/chewproofness). I'll be making more room in the cage with a 9 piece rope/hammock/corner set as well for hanging from wires.


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I would go with the petmanor, or the super pet. Plastic bottom's have never been an issue for my rats, but all rats are unique 

Could you save up for a critter nation cage? the single unit. I have never ever been more happy after purchasing a cage, than couple days ago when I bought my CN double unit 
http://www.petco.com/product/116401...Single-Unit-with-Stand-Small-Animal-Cage.aspx

there is also a http://www.ebay.com/itm/Multi-Level...744?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519fab83e8 which is pretty big, and can house 6 rats, no idea on postage though, and delivery

Also http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marchioro-F...342?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337734c9d6 and I didnt check delivery costs.

anyway, ill just wish you happy cage huntings, and once you get one, take pictures! ^^


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

*what about?*

A Ferret Nation cage?

A used one popped up on CL for $75 that is supposed to be in excellent/very good condition. It's a Model 181. It's ~20 cubic ft. O_O I know the bar spacing is 1" but I do have hardwire cloth handy (from building my own lid) and could cut and ziptie it around to make it rattie proof. I love the layout/HUGE doors. 

Good idea? Good price for it?


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

id say go for it before someone else buys it!


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Definitely go for it. You have everything you need to modify it and that is a fantastic price. FNs are wonderful.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Sorry, I was referring to the Rat Manor


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the extra-large Super Pet on casters: http://www.amazon.com/Super-Pet-Deluxe-Multi-Level-Casters/dp/B000CMHWZC

It's only a little above your budget, it's easy to move and take apart, and it's lots of room to decorate. I took out the green slide and ramp (the ramp fits weird) and they have no problem getting around from top to bottom. (Actually, it forced my craigslist rescue rat to learn to climb -- he'd been housed in a much too small cage his whole life). 

Today I actually rearranged everything and make it into 2 separate top / bottom halves for my 2 pairs of male rats. If you ever plan on getting more rats in the future, and you don't mind some simple MacGyver-ing, that option exists with this cage since it's so tall.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

try this http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4471000 this is what i have is big


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

*thank you everyone for your help ^_^ I got a ferret nation!*

kriminologie- I was super tempted to get that one but it is over price range (which isn't terrible), but it would've been WAAY over after getting all the hardware cloth I'd need to cover it since it has 1" spacings and I don't want to risk it with the female rats. I do like that cage.

ratlover- I was actually looking for something much larger than that.  Though the price is good. I LOVE roomy. Going over the bare min is great imo.

but!

yay! I was able to get a cage today from Craigslist. I did land a buy on that Ferret Nation 181.  He let me buy it for $70. It's not in perfect condition (can tell it's used)....some paint chipping on the bottom railing near wheels, few minor scrapes, pan has a crack that's been glued back (can barely tell), and it's missing one of the metal covers on the top part, other than that it looks good and is pretty clean (&not smelly) and structurally sound. All wheels, bolts, shelves, and ramp. I loves it and for two rats it'll be more than enough. The $70 still gives me some wiggle room for another roll of hardware cloth, tax free, and local (he was 15 min from my house). Plus I got to play with his German Shepherd and 9 ferrets! 

Picture of cage from site:










Gonna have to scamper over to the Dollar store/Goodwill for some deals on toys/boxes etc and place an order on a 9 piece hammock set. I'll be cutting the hardware cloth soon as well and will post pictures when done. Or in a bit once I get it all set up.  

Also took someone else's advice on trying to sell the aquarium for money towards it. Have a couple people interested in buying it (it's only good for reptiles/rodents due to a crack) but anything is better than nothing.  If I didn't find this one on CL, I would've gone for the Super Pet Exotics.


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

annnd picture of mine (in the process of cleaning- was cleaning pan):









ETA: Gerbil, not rat aquarium in the background


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, forgot about needing to cover it! Looks like you scored a great deal on the Ferret Nation though. Don't know if you frequent Target but I've gotten a ton of $1 plastic baskets to tie to the bars (no chewers here) and they love them. They also LOVE their space pod: http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Critter-Space-Pod-Large/dp/B002X2NBNQ/


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Great buy.  Even used, with a bit of wear, it's a fantastic cage. Congrats!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

I love that blue chair ! O.O!

The cage doesnt look bad at all, good buy! ^^ I bet the ratties will be happy


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Updated  a little. I grabbed a couple baskets from the dollar tree (but I'll have to check out target!) and the dog ropes were also on $1 !!! each. Probably going to pick up more...go rope crazy.  I ordered a hammock set. The stump thing is something great that an ex gave me from a conservation center he worked at (the sugar gliders didn't use it). Has nice round holes all drilled in it. I'll likely be adding the mesh last. Gonna grab some rings from Toys R Us to help hang stuffs. Or maybe just C-links will be better? 50 or 100? 

I loves the blue chair too ^_^ It was free from college days and is now affectionately known as 'my reading chair.'


----------



## likeaboss (Jun 10, 2012)

Completely in love with your cage  congrats!


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Awe ty  Just glad I had a site like this to help me along.


----------



## meeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally finished most the hardware cloth, made some hammocks, and added a few other things (I still have a few baskets to add, but I ran out of zip ties) ...as well as more rope. Wooden stump is gone (smelly).


----------



## kriminologie (Mar 16, 2012)

Running out of zip ties ... I feel ya!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I would use the super pet I love them and tanks arent that great for rats 

Btw I love the critter nations but beware the pans getting chewed ( I know yours is a ferret nation )


----------

